# Growler Filling In Adelaide



## Shep14 (13/9/12)

Just read this article, Goodwood Cellars are doing growler fills.

Has anyone been to check this out yet?


http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/south-a...3-1226472917801


----------



## spog (13/9/12)

Shep14 said:


> Just read this article, Goodwood Cellars are doing growler fills.
> 
> Has anyone been to check this out yet?
> 
> ...




no,but its now on my hit list when in adelaide again........cheers..........spog...........


----------



## Beer Society (1/7/14)

Gents if you love fresh craft beer. Come see us next time in Melbourne.

We also deliver country wide.

Our 20 taps ever changing list lives here:
nowtapped.com/trubru


----------

